# ما رايك my rook؟



## مورا مارون (8 يونيو 2008)

ان تظهر آية  واحدةمن الكتاب المقدس  كل يوم تتغير اوتوماتيكيا  دون مشاركات  فقط  للقرأة و التامل تظهر لنا عند دخول الصفحة الرئيسيةللمنتدى  فيكون لنا بركة فيها للتامل اليومي للجميع 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2008)

فكرة لا بأس بها 

سوف نبحث امكانية تحقيقها في القريب العاجل

شكرا لك يا مورا مارون


----------



## مورا مارون (8 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك لردك السريع ماي روك  ربنا يديك القوه لتكمل نشر كلمته حسب مشيئتة امين​


----------



## استفانوس (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما رايك my rook؟*

سلام ونعمة
اؤيد هذه الفكرة الرائعة
اشكرك عزيزتي 
على تعب محبتك 
وللعلم ان منتديات الكنيسة في تطور دائم
وهذا يعود لاقترحاتكم البناءة
وخدمتكم التي تفرح قلوبنا


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2008)

فكرة جميلة سندرس طرق تنفيذها مستقلاً
سلام و نعمة


----------



## faris sd4l (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما رايك my rook؟*

*أنا كمان من مشجعي الفكرة نتمنى تطبيقها بالمنتدى*​


----------



## مورا مارون (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما رايك my rook؟*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> اؤيد هذه الفكرة الرائعة
> اشكرك عزيزتي
> على تعب محبتك
> ...




شكرا   للرب  لتائيدك ايضا للاقتراح 

وارفع الشكر للروح القدس الموجودة هنا بيننا من اجل تطوير هذا المنتدى حسب مشيئة ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد​


----------



## مورا مارون (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما رايك my rook؟*

*له الحمد والشكر في كل حين *

وانشالله تكون معدلاتك كويسة ربنا معاك​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يونيو 2008)

my Rock قال:


> فكرة جميلة سندرس طرق تنفيذها مستقلاً
> سلام و نعمة



*شكرا ماي روك لتشجيع الفكرة

ربنا يبارك تعبك معانا 

وانشالله تكون الفكرة فيها بركة ونعمة للجميع​*


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ما رايك my rook؟*

فعلا فكره جميله اوى

انا كمان اؤيدها​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما رايك my rook؟*



candy Shop قال:


> فعلا فكره جميله اوى
> 
> انا كمان اؤيدها​





شكرا لتأيد

ربنا يدينا بركة ونعمة اكتر لتكون افكارنا من اجل خدمة كلمته

سلام المسيح​


----------

